# Anyone Interested In Cannabis Recipes?



## Greather420 (Oct 3, 2010)

I am a chef with a weakness for "baked goods," and I have been doing a lot of experimenting with different types of desserts and even meals cooked with cannabutter. At the moment I don't have any pics of my recipes, but if anyone is interested in advice on how to cook with butter let me know, I can either share one of my recipes or help you develop one of your own....eating cannabis is a GREAT way to medicate as it affects your body in a completely different way than just smoking. Let me know!


----------



## suTraGrow (Oct 3, 2010)

Dam bro im subscribed makeing some more "BOBB" Black Out Bud Butter again soon i posted a receipt a few time on here look it up im sure ul love it.


----------



## upthearsenal (Oct 4, 2010)

Greather420 said:


> I am a chef with a weakness for "baked goods," and I have been doing a lot of experimenting with different types of desserts and even meals cooked with cannabutter. At the moment I don't have any pics of my recipes, but if anyone is interested in advice on how to cook with butter let me know, I can either share one of my recipes or help you develop one of your own....eating cannabis is a GREAT way to medicate as it affects your body in a completely different way than just smoking. Let me know!


share 'em! i'm sure there are people out there that would appreciate it


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 4, 2010)

I would love it! You're right, it definitely affects the body in a different way. I'm trying to quit cigs right now and that has always been one of my crutches(if I smoke a cig, it won't be so obvious I'm hitting my bowl)! Subscribed!


----------



## spontcumb (Oct 4, 2010)

@ *Greather420 

Thanks for the kind offer! I would love to grab a couple of recipes!!! I'm getting tired of baking brownies and peanut butter cookies. Any seafood recipes? Or candy? Or pizza? Yummmm
*


----------



## Greather420 (Oct 4, 2010)

*Ingredients*



6 tablespoons Cannabutter (approx 3 oz if weighing) 
1/2 cup baking cocoa, unsweetened 
2 cups sugar 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 can evaporated milk 
1/4 cup light corn syrup 
1 1/2 teaspoon cornstarch, mixed with 1 1/2 teaspoons water 
2 teaspoons vanilla
 *Directions*

In a medium saucepan, slowly melt cannabutter over low heat. Heating it too fast will cause the butter and plant matter to burn. Remove from heat and stir in cocoa, sugar and salt until they dissolve. Stir in evaporated milk and syrup until well combined. Stir in cornstarch mixture. Return to heat and bring to a boil. Cool sauce and stir in vanilla. Serve warm over ice cream or brownies or cake or....well, really, you could use it on anything! You could even eat it by the spoonful. Can be refrigerated and warmed for future use. I like to cool it until it thickens and use it as frosting on cake.

This will be part one of the ultimate Ice Cream Pie recipe....the recipe for graham cracker crust will follow shortly!

By the way, this makes a LOT of sauce, you will have a container of it in your fridge for a WHILE...which means you can keep using it again and again =)

Try it out, ENJOY!


----------



## Greather420 (Oct 4, 2010)

BY THE WAY....I was medicated when posting this recipe. I forgot to title this recipe! LOL....in case you hadn't figured it out by the ingredients, this is my MEDICATED HOT FUDGE recipe. Yumm! ENJOY!


----------



## spontcumb (Oct 4, 2010)

I have died and gone to Heaven! I'd +rep you again, but they only let you do it once, (bummer). Thanks for the recipe and keep them coming. Much appreciated!


----------



## brandon. (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't have any cannicooking questions right now, but I do have a few reg cooking questions, if you wouldnt mind possibly answering some...


----------



## Greather420 (Oct 4, 2010)

Okay, here's the next installment of my ultimate ice cream pie recipe.....the crust! This crust can be used for anything, though...from cheesecake to pudding pies to cream pies, so it's a good recipe to have!

*Ingredients *

1 ½ Cups finely ground graham cracker crumbs
½ cup sugar (granulated)
6 tablespoons cannabutter, melted (approx. 3 ounces)

*Directions*

Mix graham cracker crumbs and sugar together. Add the melted butter and mix until well combined (I use my hands to really mix it well). Press the mixture into an 8 or 9 inch pie plate. Bake crust at 375 degrees for about 7 minutes. Let cool for at least an hour before adding filling.

Next recipe to follow will be for medicated cream...to use for the whipped cream and even ice cream if you so desire! 

Enjoy!!


----------



## Greather420 (Oct 4, 2010)

brandon. said:


> I don't have any cannicooking questions right now, but I do have a few reg cooking questions, if you wouldnt mind possibly answering some...


Sure, no problem! Whatcha need to know? You can PM me or post here, I'll answer either way!


----------



## brandon. (Oct 4, 2010)

Greather420 said:


> Sure, no problem! Whatcha need to know? You can PM me or post here, I'll answer either way!


Thanks alot man! I just sent you a pm


----------



## suTraGrow (Oct 7, 2010)

Keep em coming bro trying them all


----------



## Greather420 (Oct 12, 2010)

Okay, it's been a while (sorry!) but I am finally back with my recipe for medicated cream! I have looked at dozens of recipes on the internet to get the amounts down, and the following recipe should make for a nicely potent product.

INGREDIENTS:

1/2 Gallon (2 Quarts) Heavy Cream 
1/4 lb. Trim OR 1/4 Oz. Budz

Grind Trim/Budz finely...the finer the better, and add to saucepan. Add cream and mix. Bring to a LIGHT simmer (not more than 180F if using a thermometer) and cook for 1 hour. This process is called steeping. You don't want to let it boil or the cream will bubble over and make a huge mess. After an hour remove from heat and allow the mixture to cool completely. Strain through a fine-mesh strainer and refrigerate till ready to use.


To make this into whipped cream, pour into a mixer and whip until you see a lot of foamy bubbles start to form. Slowly add sifted powdered sugar into the cream. I like to use at least a cup, but the best thing to do is add a bit then taste the cream to make sure you get the sweetness you want. Add 1 tsp. Vanilla with the sugar. Whip the cream until it forms stiff peaks. If the color of the cream looks a bit funny (probably a puke green-brownish color), you can add a few drops of green food color at the same time as the vanilla, OR, try adding a Tablespoon or 2 of cocoa powder to make it into chocolate whipped cream....yum!

Store unused whipped cream in a bowl in the refrigerator, covered with plastic wrap. If it starts to get runny before the next use you can always re-whip it for a few minutes. 


So, with the medicated pie crust, hot fudge, and whipped cream, you are ready to make a killer ice cream pie! I recommend using regular ice cream; medicated ice cream tends to be a much icier consistency and isn't really necessary for this pie considering all the thc in the other ingredients!

ICE CREAM PIE

1 graham cracker crust
1 Quart of your favorite ice cream
Whipped Cream
Hot Fudge
Peanuts/Walnut/Pecans


Heat your hot fudge until it is a pourable consistency. Pour fudge into the crust and spread it evenly over the bottom and sides. Don't worry if it's not too even, it will taste awesome either way! Refrigerate crust for about an hour until fudge sets up a bit. You can speed up this process by putting it in the freezer, too. When you are ready, empty the ice cream into a large bowl and mix it around until it is softened. Fill the crust with ice cream and freeze until it has set. Once set, cover the top of the pie with more fudge. You may have to freeze it for another hour or so if the ice cream melts too much with the fudge...could get messy!! Once it has firmed up a bit you can finish topping it with whipped cream and nuts...here's where the rest is sort of up to you because you could literally add ANYTHING to the top. I like to put whipped cream in little dollops around the edge to cover up any messy parts of the pie, then sprinkle nuts over the cream. I also add chocolate mint cookies to the top when making a mint-chip pie or chocolate covered oreos to a vanilla or chocolate pie. YUM!

Hope a few of you get a chance to try this recipe. Would love to hear how other people would top them/what kind of ice cream you all would use! More recipes to follow....I'll try to get some more savory types of recipes on here as well. ENJOY!

Example of a mint-ship ice cream pie (non-medicated) I made for my sister. This is a pic of the first one I ever made, so messy, but DAMN good


----------



## upthearsenal (Oct 12, 2010)

thanks greather, i'm writing these down for after harvest medables 

+rep


----------



## vradd (Oct 12, 2010)

can you post a quick DIY on your version of cannabutter? that way we can work exactly your recipe. also can vaped shake be used to make the buttter?


----------



## motorboater (Oct 12, 2010)

yes, vaped bud is great for butter. i use 50-60g per 1lb of butter


----------



## Greather420 (Oct 12, 2010)

Oooh! Never thought about using vaped MJ for that purpose! Hmmm...now maybe the price of a Volcano would be worth it! Smoke AND eat...get high twice off the same supply! Nice.

As far as the butter goes, I have to admit I have never made it myself. I am lucky enough to get it from the delivery service up here for $12 a stick, and it is the best butter I have seen. BUT, I do know how to do it. The amounts of trim/budz you use can vary, but most recipes I've seen say a 1/2oz of trim and about a 1/4oz of budz for 1 pound of butter. I personally wouldn't go higher than 1oz of trim and a 1/2oz of budz, because it would be a bit of overkill...you don't want butter that's too potent or it could make you sick. Use UNSALTED butter, not margarine!

Melt your butter in a saucepan over low heat. SLOW IS THE KEY!!! Once melted, add your trim/budz and 1/2 Cup of water. Let the mixture LIGHTLY bubble for at least 2 hours. The longer you let it simmer the more thc you will extract. Watch closely...if the mixture looks too thick add a little bit of water. Once you are satisfied with your cooking time, remove from the heat and allow to cool for about 10-15 minutes. Strain the mixture through a strainer, then strain the remaining mixture through a piece of cheesecloth or even a pair of pantyhose. Strain as many times as you feel necessary to remove the rest of the trim/bud pieces from the butter. Store in a container in the refrigerator until the butter has hardened. Once hardened, pour out any extra water and enjoy your butter!

The stuff I get from the store is awesome. What I recommend doing (if you have a LOT of butter), is scraping off the bottom of the butter and forming it into sticks to use for your primo cooking  When the butter hardens the stuff at the bottom will be much greener and much more potent than the stuff at the top. The stuff I buy looks like it is scraped from the bottom parts and is so potent it makes me want to cry tears of joy. LOL...I might be being a bit dramatic but really, it is that strong. Anyways, I hope this helps, Happy Cooking!


----------



## Greather420 (Oct 14, 2010)

Okay, for you candy fanatics....here is my recipe for Medicated English Toffee.....yum!

*Ingredients*




*14 Tablespoons butter* 
1 Cup sugar 
2 Tablespoons cold water 
½ Cup chopped pecans or almonds 
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract 
Dash salt 
¼ Cup finely chopped pecans or almonds
1 (6-ounce) bag semisweet chocolate chips or thin chocolate bars



*as you can see, this recipe calls for a LOT of butter, about 7 ounces...if you are brave, you can use ALL cannabutter. However, the recipes I have posted before called for only 3 ounces of butter, so if you don't want it too strong I would recommend using ½ cannabutter and ½ regular butter. Or any combination of the two. But I would use at least 3 ounces (6 Tablespoons) of cannabutter.
 *Directions*

GENEROUSLY butter a cookie sheet.


Put butter, sugar, and water in a heavy pan or skillet over medium-high heat. Bring to a bubbling boil, stirring constantly with a wooden spoon, about 10 minutes. Remove spoon from pan, and cook to a very brittle stage (300 degrees to 310 degrees F on a candy thermometer...I have found the best consistency comes at about 30. Or, make a **cold water test**; candy will separate into hard, brittle threads when dropped in cold water. Remove from heat and add nuts to mixture. Add vanilla and salt. Pour onto prepared cookie sheet and spread to 1/4-inch thickness. Cool slightly, top with chocolate chips or chocolate bars, and spread as it melts. Add chopped nuts to the top of the chocolate before it sets. Cool completely and break into pieces. Store in an airtight container. 


**FOR THE COLD WATER TEST:
Get a cup and fill with it water and ice. Dip a spoon into the sugar mixture and put it into the ice water. The candy will harden into one of several different stages. For this recipe, you will want it to harden into threads that break when you snap them. 


I should warn that cooking with sugar isn't hard, but CAN be dangerous. If you get any on you, it will stick and burn and hurt very badly, SO BE CAREFUL!! Sugar also burns very easily, so just make sure you watch it closely. Once the color starts to turn from clear to brown it will be close to being burned, so watch out. If you want any advice/tips on making candy, post your questions here or pm me and I will be happy to help. ENJOY!


----------



## Greather420 (Oct 14, 2010)

I just realized my post above has a smiley face in the middle of the directions. Damn rogue smileys! lol....what it should say is 308...that is the temp I try to stop cooking my sugar. Makes it have the consistency of an almond roca.....YUM!

ENJOY!


----------



## trichlone fiend (Oct 14, 2010)

[youtube]l4kJiZgUnpI[/youtube] [youtube]afojfwupLoE&feature[/youtube] [youtube]ujadVYaeIvo[/youtube] [youtube]3xJ19WRi8zY[/youtube]

[youtube]H-WL23W6Cz4[/youtube]

...there's 10 videos to this one, very good shit! >>> [youtube]QqypDv98tHw&feature[/youtube]


----------



## Unnk (Oct 14, 2010)

i like making buffalo wing sauce cannabutter+franks hot sauce+ bbq sauce and 50 wings


----------



## vradd (Oct 16, 2010)

is it possible to simmer the butter away? last nite i got bored and wanted to see if i could make some left over butter from vaped. so i did 8grams of vape to 4oz of butter. i did everything nice and slow for 3hours, barely let it get to a bubble. by time i was done i only ended up with about 2oz of butter and the rest froze over in the water....

the 2 oz it did make look and smell like the stuff yall have. ima prob end up throwing it out but i wanted to know if i maybe simmered it down too much.


----------



## Greather420 (Oct 16, 2010)

You have to keep a close eye on it while it's cooking. What most likely happened is too much of the water got boiled out during the cooking. After about 2 hours you will usually have to add a bit more water to keep it nice and liquid. If butter is heated too much the solids will seperate from the oils which could make it mix too much with the water. I wouldn't throw it away, just don't expect it to be quite as nice to work with as regular butter. Might as well use it in some mac n cheese or something that only requires a little bit of butter. It probably wouldn't be great for baking, but if you make regular food with it it should still turn out all right and give you a good buzz. Good luck with it!


----------



## HotPhyre (Oct 19, 2010)

Dude Keep up the good work!!!

Love your hard work, im sub'd.


----------



## Greather420 (Oct 21, 2010)

Okay, someone mentioned it before and it's been on my mind since. Usually when I come up with cannabis recipes, I take my favorite regular recipes and find a way to incorporate thc products. But pizza REALLY had me stumped!! So I searched the internet, and found a recipe at http://www.thecannabischef.com. I want to give credit where credit is due! I haven't tried this one yet, but harvesting is under way as I write and will be making some stuff soon! So, here is a recipe for pizza, made with a clarified cannabutter called ghee. I have gone over the recipe and it is explained really well, and should be delicious! ENJOY!

First, the Ghee...you will need this for the dough recipe to follow. 
*
Ingredients for Ghee:*
2lb unsalted butter
*
Making the Ghee:*
1. Melt the butter in a pan at a low to medium temperature so that the butter is hot enough to boil.
2. A froth will form on the surface of the butter.
3. Remove the froth with a spoon.
4. Continue until no more froth appears.
5. Store in an airtight container in the refrigerator.
*
Ingredients for Cannabis Ghee:*
1lb Ghee
1oz/28g of finely ground cannabis*
*The finer the powdered cannabis, the better this method will work.
_*Careful! Ghee will burn at a much lower temperature than butter. Water may be added to help prevent burning. It should not boil or burn. It should simmer with little or no bubbles.*_
*
Making the Cannabis Ghee:*
1. The ghee is melted in a pan and allowed to simmer.
2. Add the cannabis slowely, and stir often.
3. Allow to simmer for an hour. (or more if wanted)
4. Strain with cheese cloth, and allow to cool.
5. Store in an airtight container in the refrigerator.

So, now you have the ghee...which by the way, can be used for ANY of the recipes I have posted in place of cannabutter...probably would be much stronger, too! The dough recipe will be in my next post...most likely before any of you have read this one!!


----------



## Greather420 (Oct 21, 2010)

Okay, as promised, the Dough recipe! Once again I found this at http://www.thecannabischef.com. Enjoy!! Let me know how it turns out if you actually try it!

*Ingredients:*

_Dough:_
3 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1oz/28g yeast
1 tbsp granulated sugar
1 cup/8fl oz warm water
1 tsp salt
2 tbsp melted cannabis ghee

_Toppings:_
4-5 tbsp melted cannabis ghee
2 cups grated cheese
1-2 cans chopped tomatoes
1-2 tsp fresh oregano
other optional toppings: mushrooms, peperoni, peppers, etc. 

*Instructions:*
1. To make the dough add the flour, yeast, and sugar into a large bowl.
2. Add water, and knead into dough. Cover with a cloth and leave in warm place to rise for 30 minutes.
3. Add the salt and melted ghee to the dough and knead into a ball. Coat with flour.
4. The vegetable toppings are sauteed in the cannabis ghee. Do not get over do it!
5. Add tomatoes and oregano and allow to simmer until it has a sauce-like consistency.
6. Roll dough into two circles.
7. Add toppings and cheese.
8. Bake for 10-15 minutes at 400°F 
Yummy! Enjoy


----------



## Greather420 (Oct 28, 2010)

All right Weed Eaters! lol....here is my next recipe. Another one for you sweet-toothies! (I'm really on a roll with my word-inventing today!) This is a recipe for Medicated Candy Apples that double as a caramel candy chew recipe. As always, if anyone has any questions, message me and I will be happy to help!


*Ingredients*
2C Sugar
¼ C light corn syrup
½ C water
½ C Heavy Cream
2T Cannabutter (1 oz)
1T Vanilla extract
Pinch o' Salt
6 Apples



*Directions*
Mix *sugar*, *light corn syrup* and *water* in a small saucepan. Bring to a boil over medium-high heat, stirring just until the sugar dissolves. Cook, swirling the pan (do not stir), until the mixture is light amber and a candy thermometer registers 320 degrees; about 8 to 10 minutes. Watch CLOSELY! Sugar goes from amber to burned VERY quickly! Remove from the heat; slowly whisk in *heavy cream*, then the butter, Vanilla and a pinch of *salt*. Return to low heat and whisk until smooth. Let cool until the caramel is thick enough to coat a spoon. Insert sticks into the stem ends of 6 *apples* and dip the apples into the caramel, letting the excess drip off. Roll in toppings if you want, then let cool on a parchment-lined baking sheet coated with cooking spray.



If you don't have a candy thermometer, you can do a cold water test. Get a bowl of ice water and dip a spoon into the sugar mixture. Stick the spoon into the ice water and if it is ready, the cold candy should be at a hard crack stage, where it gets very hard and snaps when you break it. You can also watch the color...sugar starts to turn color at about 305 degrees, so once it darkens a bit it is ready. Good luck with this one....you can also use let the caramel cool and just cut it into squares to have a medicated caramel candy. Yum! Also, just wanted to note, this recipe isn't the most potent medicinal candy recipe there is, but it's safer that way....there is so much caramel coating the apple it wouldn't be smart to make it too much stronger! If you cut it into caramel squares, just make them bigger than the average caramel candy, or if they are smaller, take double your normal dose and it should treat you nicely! Enjoy!


----------



## Greather420 (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a question....what kinds of recipes are you guys interested in? I have MANY...just not sure what you want to know, so if you have any suggestions, let me know, and I will find you a recipe!


----------



## HotPhyre (Oct 31, 2010)

Im just looking for, what people have tried already and like, also the potency of the edibles is good to know in-case we decided to add more bud for a stronger effect.

seems like when i go to the dispencery that some of the stuff isnt worth the money but some is, so i would rather make it at home, but do not want to waster my time on something that isnt going to to the job.


----------



## Greather420 (Oct 31, 2010)

Well HotPhyre, that makes sense. I have noticed at some collectives that the edibles aren't very strong. That's why I usually try to mention in my recipes which ones are stronger than the others. Basically, if you are going to make butter at home, I would recommend trying the ghee I gave a recipe for above, because it is a much more pure mixture than just regular butter. As far as most recipes go, just pay attention to the amount of butter used in the recipe to figure how strong it will be. If a recipe calls for less than 2 OZ of butter but makes a lot of servings, it won't be too strong, so eat larger portions! But for things with 3 OZ of butter or more, you will want to start with smaller portions and eat more if you don't feel too much after an hour. Eating weed DOES affect your body differently, so it is possible to eat too much. Anyways, I hope that helped! I'll make sure to continue to mention how strong things will turn out when I post more recipes. Thanks for the feedback by the way, always welcomed!!


----------



## HotPhyre (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks that helps a lot actually!!!


----------



## EvolAlex (Oct 31, 2010)

Ice cream Would be sick, i seen the one for whipped cream. Is there a way to make ice cream and what will i need????


----------



## Greather420 (Nov 1, 2010)

Okay, I'm glad you mentioned ice cream. I had thought of it when I posted how to make weed cream, so thanks for reminding me! Here is a recipe I use all the time, I got it from foodtv.com, and modified it a bit. Never tried it with thc cream but it should come out wonderfully. 

*Ingredients*
2 cups half-and-half
1 cup THC cream
1 cup minus 2 tablespoons sugar
1 vanilla bean, cut lengthways and scraped *Directions*
Combine all ingredients (including the bean and its pulp) in a large saucepan and place over medium heat. Attach a frying or candy thermometer to inside of pan. (see note below) Stirring occasionally, bring the mixture to 170 degrees F. Remove from heat and allow to cool slightly. Remove the hull of the vanilla bean, pour mixture into lidded container and refrigerate mixture overnight to mellow flavors and texture.
Freeze mixture in ice cream freezer according to unit's instructions. The mixture will not freeze hard in the machine. Once the volume has increased by 1/2 to 3/4 times, and reached a soft serve consistency, spoon the mixture back into a lidded container and harden in the freezer at least 1 hour before serving. 


**If you do not have a thermometer, bring the mixture just barely to a simmer. As soon as you see a bubble hit the surface, remove it from the heat. Do not let it boil. 

Before you put it in the freezer, you can add ANYTHING you want. I like to add fudge and peanut butter. When the ice cream has gone through the machine, use a spatula to lightly fold in chocolate chips, candy, cookie dough, .... you get the picture! then freeze it all together. You can use any leftover medicated fudge or caramel to add to the potency, but beware! A little goes a LONG way with this one, start with a single scoop and eat more in about 45 minutes to an hour if you feel the need. Oh yeah, the color of the ice cream can be a bit...barfy looking, I suppose....lol, but you can add green food coloring or coco powder to make it look better. Or just eat it, it'll be good! ENJOY!


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow this is a great thread! Thanks for all the recipes so far. Do you think we could make some killer salt water taffee? Just substitute butter with cannabutter?


----------



## Greather420 (Nov 1, 2010)

Purplehazin....I've never made salt water taffy myself, but substituting cannabutter should work. That's how I make my recipes; I just substitute cannabutter for butter or oil in most recipes. Give it a try, let me know how it turns out! If you need a recipe let me know, too, and I can find a good one for you. Good luck!


----------



## Greather420 (Nov 5, 2010)

So, Thanksgiving is around the corner, and I just thought I would throw you guys a few of my favorite recipes for my FAVORITE meal of the year....THANKSGIVING! I will be posting recipes for all the fixin's to make a great meal, but I wouldn't recommend making an ENTIRE meal with all medicated ingredients...might make for some serious after-dinner regrets!! But if any of you are wondering how to make this annual meal just a bit more *special*, here are some ways to do that! First recipe is for stuffing. You can follow the recipe below to make it from scratch, or use a pre-made stuffing mix and substitute cannabutter for regular butter in the directions. If you are going to use a pre-made mix, however, I would still recommend adding some fresh herbs and extra spices, like the ones I have listed in the recipe below.

*Ingredients*

30 slices white bread, lightly toasted (or use about 24 Oz of your favorite croutons) 
2-3 Tablespoons cannabutter
1 large onion, finely chopped
2 stalks celery, finely chopped
2 eggs, lightly beaten
2 cups chicken broth
2 teaspoons chopped fresh sage (or 1 Tablespoon dried sage)
2 teaspoons chopped fresh thyme (or 1 Tablespoon dried thyme)
1 teaspoon garlic powder
salt and pepper to taste

*Directions*

Allow the toasted bread to sit approximately 24 hours, until hard/slightly stale. Crush the bread into crumbs with a rolling pin. If using croutons, simply open the bag and crush with rolling pin, no need to let sit. Place the crumbs in a large bowl. Melt the cannabutter in a medium saucepan over medium heat. Stir in the onion and celery, and slowly cook until soft. When mixture is almost ready, add the sage, thyme, garlic powder, salt and pepper. Remove from heat. Mix the eggs and chicken broth into the bread crumbs. The mixture should be moist, but not mushy. If mixture appears too dry, use water or even more melted cannabutter to moisten. If too wet, add more bread crumbs. Add in the onion/celery mixture and mix until well combined. Press the mixture into a buttered baking dish. Bake 1 hour at 325 degrees, or until the top is brown and crisp. 
IF YOU WANT TO STUFF YOUR TURKEY...allow the stuffing mixture to cool COMPLETELY, then stuff into the cavity of the bird. The mixture MUST be cooled to prevent possible bacteria growing before you cook the turkey. Don't stuff it too full...a couple of handfulls will be good for most turkeys. Take the remaining stuffing and put it in a buttered baking dish. I usually wait until the turkey is almost done to bake the remaining stuffing, that way you can add a few baster-fulls of turkey juice before baking. This will make the leftover stuffing taste like it came from the bird! Another trick to making it taste DELICIOUS is to remove the stuffing from the cooked turkey and mix it in with the leftovers, then bake it all together for about 30-45 minutes. YUMMMMM!

Next will be my recipe for Medicated Mashed potatoes....until then, ENJOY!


----------



## Greather420 (Nov 5, 2010)

So, on to another one of my favorite things to make....Mashed Potatoes!! Yum...for this side I am actually going to be posting 2 recipes; one using cannabutter and one using the thc cream from my earlier recipe. Both will turn out deliciously...trust me! It's all just a matter of preference.

*Ingredients *(cannabutter)

6 large potatoes, or 8-10 smaller redskin potatoes, washed and peeled (if desired - leave peel on for a more "country" style)
3-4 Tablespoons cannabutter
1 Tablespoon chopped garlic (2-3 cloves)
1 12oz can of evaporated milk
1/4 C ranch dressing
salt and pepper to taste

*Directions

*Wash and peel (or leave peel on) your potatoes and cut them into quarters. Make pieces as even in size as possible. Put in large pot and cover with cold water. Add some salt to the water, about 1-2 Tablespoons, and bring to a boil. Cook potatoes until they are fork tender (stick a fork in a piece and it should slide back off easily). Drain potatoes and return to the pot. Add cannabutter and garlic and turn the heat back to high. Shake pot constantly over the heat for about a minute, then remove from the heat. Add the ranch dressing and mash potatoes with a masher or a fork. Add little bits of evaporated milk, maybe a 1/4 C at a time and mix until the tater's reach the desired consistency. Add salt and pepper to taste and ENJOY!

*Ingredients* (thc cream)

6 large potatoes or 8-10 smaller potatoes
3-4 Tablespoons butter
1 Tablespoon chopped garlic (2-3 cloves)
1 qt of thc cream
1/4 C ranch dressing
salt and pepper to taste

*Directions*

Wash and peel potatoes (or leave the peel on) and cut into quarters, again keeping pieces as even in size as possible. Add to pot and cover with cold water. Add salt to water (1-2 Tablespoons) and bring to a boil. Boil uncovered until potatoes are fork tender. In the meantime, add thc cream and garlic to a small sauce pot. Heat slowly, careful not to burn! Allow to simmer until cream gets hot; should be bubbly/foamy, but NOT BOILING! Your cream is now infused with garlic! Allow to cool Slightly. When potatoes are done, drain and return to the pot. Add the butter and heat on stove for 1 minute, shaking pot to keep the potatoes from sticking. Remove from heat and add the ranch dressing. Mash potatoes with a masher or a fork, and add cream slowly, about a 1/4 C at a time, until taters reach desired consistency. Add salt and pepper to taste and ENJOY!

More recipes to follow....if you have any Thanksgiving favorites you would like to make medicated, let me know and I will shoot you a recipe. ENJOY!


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow I've never tried ranch in mashed potatoes before, but if you say its good I'll give it a go! Thanks for the great recipes my friend, we are going to use some for our Thanksgiving


----------



## JayTrinity (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi, can I use bud trim for butter? Also its not 100% dry and has a slight smell of ammonia (No mold)
I let it dry out and wanted to make butter.


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 5, 2010)

Yeah that should work fine


----------



## dieselboy (Nov 5, 2010)

how bout a simple recipe for cannabutter....its been a while.


----------



## JayTrinity (Nov 5, 2010)

Vegan cannaoil?


----------



## Greather420 (Nov 6, 2010)

dieselboy, have you seen the recipe I posted in my thread earlier? I think it's on page 2....anyway, that's the simplest recipe I've been able to find. Honestly, compared to some I've seen, it seems a little TOO easy, but it works just fine. Give it a try. As far as cannaoil goes, Jay, it's funny you should mention that because tomorrow (I'm HIGH right now, lol), I was planning on posting a recipe for making olive oil in a crock pot. I was going to recommend using it for my Turkey recipe, but you can obviously use it for anything. I'll try to think of a good vegan recipe using cannaoil for you. So, be on the lookout for my posts tomorrow and all your questions will be answered!

By the way, dieselboy, you don't mix drum and bass, do you??


----------



## JayTrinity (Nov 6, 2010)

Greather420 nice, Im high in the mountains also @2000ft in the Alps or the base of the alps.


----------



## Greather420 (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice...must be beautiful there! We're at about 6,750, in the Mountains of So. Cal...LOVE IT! This way, even if we're not high, we're still up high at least! lol...go mountain people!


----------



## Greather420 (Nov 6, 2010)

*Ingredients*

48oz Oil ** 
1/4oz Budz or 1/4lb trim...dried completely and broken up

** to figure out the right type of oil, you have to think of what you will be using it for. For baking/sweet stuff, I would recommend canola oil or even vegetable should be fine. If you are going to be making more savory-type foods I would recommend Olive Oil. I will be posting a recipe for turkey using olive oil shortly so if you want to try it you will have to use olive oil!

*Directions
*Put your budz/trim into the crock pot and set it to LOW. Add enough oil to almost completely cover the budz/trim. Let cook for at least 12 hours before checking and stirring the mixture. You should cook the oil for a minimum of 16 hours, but I wouldn't recommend going over 20. Stir every hour or so after the 12 hour mark and stop cooking if it looks like things are burning/sticking to the sides of the pot. Pour through a fine mesh strainer or colander if you don't mind little bits in your oil. Store in a glass jar or the old oil bottle and keep it in the fridge to prevent oxidization. This mixture doesn't really have an expiration date so you can keep it as long as it takes to use it all!

Personally, I would make a batch of canola oil and a batch of olive oil, because you never really know what you will want to make! You can even make it in smaller quantities, just make sure you only add enough oil to cover whatever trim/budz you have and it will turn out nice and potent!

More Thanksgiving recipes to follow, until then, ENJOY!


----------



## Greather420 (Nov 6, 2010)

Okay, I was going to talk turkey next, but then I thought of another Thanksgiving favorite that would be DELICIOUS with cannabutter in it....potent, too! This recipe if for my Stuffed Sweet Potatoes, and it is a GOOD one!!

*Ingredients*
4 large sweet potatoes
1/4 cup cannabutter, softened or even melted
1/4 cup light brown sugar
1/4 cup all-purpose flour
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
pinch of salt
1/3 cup toasted pecan pieces
1/3 cup miniature marshmallows*

Directions* 
Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F. 
Wash the sweet potatoes, scrubbing them well to remove any dirt. Poke the sweet potatoes with a fork in a couple of spots and place them on a sheet pan . Bake for about 45 minutes, or until a knife inserted in the center goes in easily. 
In a large bowl, mix the cannabutter, brown sugar, and flour together until it's crumbly-looking. Add the cinnamon, salt, pecans, and marshmallows and fold together to combine. 
Once cooled, slice the sweet potatoes lengthwise down the center and push the ends towards the middle so it opens up. Stuff the sweet potatoes generously with the topping and return to the oven. Bake for another 20 minutes, or until the topping is bubbly and brown. 

**For a serving size, I would recommend only eating a 1/4-1/2 of one to start with, depending on the size of your sweet potatoes. This recipe contains the same amount of butter as a whole batch of brownies, so keep that in mind when eating it!

These sweet potatoes are quite honestly the best I have ever had. The recipe originally comes from Tyler Florence from Foodnetwork.com. I scaled down the original recipe to make it smaller and changed a few things, but if you like sweet potatoes even a little bit then you NEED to try this recipe! I personally never liked them until I had this recipe and don't like any others, so that should tell you something!

My ultimate turkey recipe will follow. Maybe even a green bean casserole if anyone is interested? Let me know if you are! ENJOY!


----------



## dieselboy (Nov 6, 2010)

Greather420 said:


> By the way, dieselboy, you don't mix drum and bass, do you??


I WISH!! no but i like it. and sour d. so the name just fit. lol.


----------



## dieselboy (Nov 6, 2010)

love the sweet potato recipe too! + rep


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 6, 2010)

Damn, I wish I could rep you again for that sweet potato recipe!


----------



## Greather420 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey guys, just found a thread that gives a good method for refining butter to make it taste better...has a lot of good info if any of you are interested. Gonna try it myself the next time I make butter!

https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/278166-refine-your-cannabuter-better-taste-4.html

I'll be posting more recipes shortly!


----------



## Greather420 (Nov 9, 2010)

TURKEY TIME!!!!! As you can see, this excites me, because it is my personal specialty and my absolute favorite thing to make. I have never shared this recipe with anyone, so you should all feel special! As with most of my own recipes, the spice amounts are approximated, so change as needed! 

*Ingredients*
1 12+ lb turkey
3 Tbs fresh sage
3 Tbs fresh thyme
3 Tbs fresh parsley
1 Tbs fresh rosemary
1 Tbs garlic powder
2 tsp ginger
2 tsp salt
2 tsp black pepper
1 Gram budz (if desired)
2-4 Tbs thc olive oil

**If you don't have fresh herbs, use 1-2 Tbs dried herbs

*Instructions*
Wash and dry your turkey and preheat oven to 300 degrees.
Gather your sage, thyme, parsley, and rosemary and chop VERY finely. If using dried herbs, chop to fine consistency as well. If using budz, grind well and add to herbs. Add garlic powder, ginger, salt, and pepper. Mix all herbs well. Split mixture in half. 
Now, here's where you have a choice. I like to stuff the skin with half the herbs. To do this, lift the skin at the bottom of the breast. Hold the skin with one hand, and gently work your other hand under the skin, separating it from the meat. You should be able to easily loosen the skin from the breast...if you're feeling confident you can gently try to work your way under the skin on the legs. Don't worry if it tears, you can just lay it back in place. Once loosened, take half of the herb mixture and rub it on the breast and legs, under the skin. 
Put the rest of the herb mixture in a dish and add thc olive oil 1 Tbs at a time, until it makes a loose, runny paste. Pour oil mixture over the turkey and rub ALL OVER, making sure to get oil/herbs under the legs and wings. Place in a roasting pan breast side up. If you are going to stuff the turkey, do it now. Put turkey in the oven. Check turkey every hour, and begin basting as soon as there is enough juice (usually after 2 hours or so). Your turkey will take roughly 20-30 minutes per pound, a bit longer if it is stuffed. Once the juices start to come out, baste turkey at least once an hour until done. If the turkey starts to get too dark, place foil to cover the breast and wing tips. Once it is close to being done (cook to at LEAST 165 degrees, I usually cook to 180+) remove the foil to get some really nice color. A good way to test the readiness of the turkey is to wiggle the legs; the meat should be soft and move easily.
Baste your turkey as soon as it comes out of the oven, then every few minutes until cooled enough to carve.

*Tips*
*If your turkey is close to done, but doesn't have good color, you can increase the heat to 350 for the last 1/2 hour to an hour 
*Cook turkey as long as you feel necessary...as long as it is at a low temp, and covered with foil on the breast, turkey will stay moist
*Save turkey carcass/juices to make into BOMB medicated soup! (recipe coming soon!)
*Add/change spices as needed. This is just what I use, but measurements/spice types can be changed!
*Pour juice onto meat once it is cut to make sure it stays moist....adds more flavor, too!

So, if you have any questions, let me know. You can ALWAYS use this recipe with regular oil if you want to try the best turkey you have ever had but don't like the idea of making a medicated one. I have been cooking turkey this way for years and as a caterer it is my biggest seller....usually make at least 6 every holiday season! 

ENJOY!


----------



## HotPhyre (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow that is awesome I think I'm doing this one for sure mmmmmmm weed turkey


----------



## Greather420 (Nov 9, 2010)

Forgot to mention....this recipe shouldn't be too strong, considering how much meat there is on a turkey, which means you can probably get away with stuffing your face and not getting sick! Just keep in mind the oil is a slight bit stronger than butter, so eat smaller portions, then more if needed.


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 9, 2010)

That sounds so good. I dont think Im going to make all of this because it's just me and my wife this year but I am definitely saving the recipes


----------



## Viagro (Nov 17, 2010)

Greather420 said:


> *Ingredients*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Corn syrup? You've got to be kidding.


----------



## Greather420 (Nov 19, 2010)

Viagro said:


> Corn syrup? You've got to be kidding.


Adding corn syrup makes for a much shinier, smoother sauce. You can do without it, but it will not turn out as nice. Just curious, why does that sound so strange to you?


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 19, 2010)

Yeah I dont know why he thinks you're joking, but Ive had corn syrup in my pantry for years. Rarely use it except for treats like frosting


----------



## suTraGrow (Nov 19, 2010)

Greather420 said:


> Adding corn syrup makes for a much shinier, smoother sauce. You can do without it, but it will not turn out as nice. Just curious, why does that sound so strange to you?


Whatever it is who gives a dam. You proved you know your shit amazing job bro +REP. He didn't proof shit. So IF its a bitch please stfu before you even post ok .


----------



## Viagro (Nov 19, 2010)

Greather420 said:


> Adding corn syrup makes for a much shinier, smoother sauce. You can do without it, but it will not turn out as nice. Just curious, why does that sound so strange to you?


If it's high fructose corn syrup, it is poison in my book. Look into it, it is truly unhealthy, not to mention most corn products are made from Monsanto genetically modified corn. I'd use agave nectar in its place. No offense, I like what you're up to.

Cheers!


----------



## Greather420 (Nov 19, 2010)

lol...thanks for that, everyone! All of my recipes (unless I tell you otherwise) are recipes I have ACTUALLY used, whether with cannabis ingredients or not. I wouldn't put out any recipe that didn't promise a great end result! 
Speaking of which....anyone tried any of them yet? Would LOVE to hear how they turned out!!

I haven't posted many recipes lately (sorry!), but will soon, I promise. Any suggestions?


----------



## Greather420 (Nov 19, 2010)

Viagro said:


> If it's high fructose corn syrup, it is poison in my book. Look into it, it is truly unhealthy, not to mention most corn products are made from Monsanto genetically modified corn. I'd use agave nectar in its place. No offense, I like what you're up to.
> 
> Cheers!


Okay, now I see your point. I haven't worked too much with agave, maybe I'll look into it! Yes, corn syrup is unhealthy, but so is chocolate, butter......the list goes on. As a chef I wouldn't recommend eating too much of ANY of that, but as a stoner I say YUM! You should try it with agave and let us know how it turns out!
Just curious....does agave just act as a flavor enhancer or will it help with the overall appearance of the sauce as well?


----------



## Viagro (Nov 19, 2010)

Greather420 said:


> Okay, now I see your point. I haven't worked too much with agave, maybe I'll look into it! Yes, corn syrup is unhealthy, but so is chocolate, butter......the list goes on. As a chef I wouldn't recommend eating too much of ANY of that, but as a stoner I say YUM! You should try it with agave and let us know how it turns out!
> Just curious....does agave just act as a flavor enhancer or will it help with the overall appearance of the sauce as well?


Chocolate is actually medicinal, especially dark chocolate, it keeps the arteries elastic and helps prevent coronary disease and strokes...and with just a small amount daily.
They used to say margarine should be used to avoid the evils of butter. Turns out margarine is one of the worst things you can eat. Put a tub in your backyard and see how long it takes to break down...you'll be waiting a long time. And butter is a health food by comparison, just moderate. That's the key.

If you try agave nectar, I bet you will like it. It has half the glycemic load of honey, and you can get the lighter version with almost no flavor but sweet.


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 20, 2010)

Viagro said:


> If it's high fructose corn syrup, it is poison in my book. Look into it, it is truly unhealthy, not to mention most corn products are made from Monsanto genetically modified corn. I'd use agave nectar in its place. No offense, I like what you're up to.
> 
> Cheers!


Maybe that's why i never use it, I mainly use my Agave nectar! Love that stuff


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for the explanation that is exactly would I did! I wondered why I got a solid block with no water. Still got an incredible buzz, but I couldn't use it like I wanted to. +reps




Greather420 said:


> You have to keep a close eye on it while it's cooking. What most likely happened is too much of the water got boiled out during the cooking. After about 2 hours you will usually have to add a bit more water to keep it nice and liquid. If butter is heated too much the solids will seperate from the oils which could make it mix too much with the water. I wouldn't throw it away, just don't expect it to be quite as nice to work with as regular butter. Might as well use it in some mac n cheese or something that only requires a little bit of butter. It probably wouldn't be great for baking, but if you make regular food with it it should still turn out all right and give you a good buzz. Good luck with it!


----------



## Viagro (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm a little confused by budder recipes calling for such a long cook time. I just watched a video segment on cooking with cannabis that didn't cook it very long at all...and it was POTENT. Anybody seen that series with the two guys? I forget the specifics, I'll try to find it.

I'm also wondering if you can do anything with coconut oil?


----------



## Greather420 (Nov 22, 2010)

Viagro, I understand and agree with your confusion about cannabutter cooking times. I have seen some recipes that are quick, and some that take a VERY long time. My understanding is that longer you cook it, the more thc you extract. But I honestly don't know if that means cooking it for longer makes it stronger. That's why I chose the recipe I did, because of all the ones I have looked up, it seemed to be the average cooking time. I think the only way to test it would be to choose 2 or 3 recipes, all calling for different times, and use the same amounts for all. Next time I make cannabutter that is what I am going to do...if I end up with that much trim after our next harvest, that is! Would be interested in seeing which one comes out strongest. I'll keep you posted, or if you try it, let me know the results!

As far as coconut oil, it should make for a great thc oil. Coconut oil is a VERY stable oil with a smoke point (the temp at which the oil begins to smoke, and ultimately, burn) of 360 F, so it can be used for almost anything without having the flavor altered. I don't know if you have seen my thc oil recipe, but I posted one (page 5 of this thread) that will work with ANY oil. Kind of a long cooking time because it is done in a crock pot, but it's basically fool proof. If you don't have a crock pot you could do it on the stovetop, keeping it at a VERY low temp, and cooking for at least 2 hours. Coconut oil has a lower fat content than most oils so the longer and slower you cook it, the better the extraction will be. Give it a try! 
Hope I helped!


----------



## Viagro (Nov 22, 2010)

Sounds good, thanks a lot.


----------



## Greather420 (Nov 22, 2010)

BTW, Viagro.....may be an obvious answer, but does agave affect the blood sugar of diabetics? Been working on some recipes for a diabetic friend and would love to find a sweetener to use besides splenda! Ever tasted a cake with splenda in it? NOT good!

Oh yeah, and Purplehazin, what strain is the nug you have as an avatar? Looks A LOT like the Chem D we just grew! Nice =)


----------



## Viagro (Nov 22, 2010)

Greather420 said:


> BTW, Viagro.....may be an obvious answer, but does agave affect the blood sugar of diabetics? Been working on some recipes for a diabetic friend and would love to find a sweetener to use besides splenda! Ever tasted a cake with splenda in it? NOT good!
> 
> Oh yeah, and Purplehazin, what strain is the nug you have as an avatar? Looks A LOT like the Chem D we just grew! Nice =)


It has half the glycemic load as honey. I'm diabetic and I use Stevia, as well. Splenda is not healthy, in my book.

edit: Be careful learning how to use Stevia, it can really turn you off if it's used wrong.


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 22, 2010)

Greather420 said:


> Oh yeah, and Purplehazin, what strain is the nug you have as an avatar? Looks A LOT like the Chem D we just grew! Nice =)


That would be Wappa, from Paradise Seeds. Smokin' on it now, infact  Harvest was about 3 weeks ago and it is dank!


----------



## HotPhyre (Nov 22, 2010)

So im making some butter....does melting 2 pounds of butter in 4 cups of water.....

Than adding 2.3 ounces of grinded up trim. im going simmering for about 1.5 hours since i have time!!

strain in cheese cloth than put in fridge.


Im doing this as i type this, just want to make sure that this is a decent way to make butter and that i will feel the effect's when i bake with it!!

Is there a good way to test out the stregth of the butter before cooking with it so if it isnt strong enough you can cook it again with more grounded up trim/buds!!


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 22, 2010)

I would use that amount of trim for 1Lb butter... Thats about my ratio and I found 1T of butter is a good dose.


----------



## HotPhyre (Nov 23, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> I would use that amount of trim for 1Lb butter... Thats about my ratio and I found 1T of butter is a good dose.


Well i dont know if it makes a difference but that was the trim weight after i grinded it all up so there is no stems or seeds or anything really in that 2.3 ounces.

I just made a instant cookie paket that only takes 1 tablespoon of butter, its kinda small but testing out the stregth.

I ate one cookie and i feel pretty fucked up im a daily smoker and smoke a lot and i feel it. 

Well glad i did something right!!!


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 23, 2010)

Congrats man... yeah I used 2 ounces of bud for 1.5 cups butter when I did it, but I must say the bud i used was only semi-potent.


----------



## HotPhyre (Nov 23, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> Congrats man... yeah I used 2 ounces of bud for 1.5 cups butter when I did it, but I must say the bud i used was only semi-potent.


Thanks dude, ya i was surprised the high i got off of that much trim, i had to cut 2 weeks early too due to a hermi, but the butter turned out good time to make gifts for the holidays lol!!!


----------



## Greather420 (Nov 26, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving to All! (a day late...lol) Anyone try any of my recipes?


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 26, 2010)

To you as well! We made the mashed potatoes and they were excellent  I even added a bit more ranch and sprinkled fresh cilantro on top to serve.


----------



## Greather420 (Nov 27, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> To you as well! We made the mashed potatoes and they were excellent  I even added a bit more ranch and sprinkled fresh cilantro on top to serve.


Nice! Didn't make any medicated stuff this time, but used all the recipes I posted for thanksgiving! I'll start thinking of some good Xmas recipes and post them soon!


----------



## MrCanada (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes, I'm very interested in recipes so keep them coming.

I am a person who rarely smokes the medicine and almost always eats it. I don't like the head trip I always seem to get when I smoke it. So I eat it in the form of butters and other cooked items.


----------



## purplehazin (Dec 4, 2010)

Tinctures are great too for pain relief and no head high


----------



## MrCanada (Dec 4, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> Tinctures are great too for pain relief and no head high


Hrm, this is interesting. I just did a Google search and a 'tincture' is made by basically steeping the ingredient in alcohol, usually vodka it says here on wikipedia.

This would be nice when at home in the evening, perhaps before bedtime but not so good for morning or mid day.

Thanks for this I may very well try to make some of this at some point. I get the relaxation of the alcohol and the pain relief of the cannabis.


----------



## purplehazin (Dec 4, 2010)

MrCanada said:


> Hrm, this is interesting. I just did a Google search and a 'tincture' is made by basically steeping the ingredient in alcohol, usually vodka it says here on wikipedia.
> 
> This would be nice when at home in the evening, perhaps before bedtime but not so good for morning or mid day.
> 
> Thanks for this I may very well try to make some of this at some point. I get the relaxation of the alcohol and the pain relief of the cannabis.


You can also use food grade glycerine in leu of alcohol if you prefer. Let me find you a good recipe for both ways.

-->https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/124769-glycerine-tincture-24-hours.html

From Gardenscure.com:

A marijuana tincture is a solution of alcohol and THC. Tinctures are a much more concentrated version of the traditional drink known as "The Green Dragon.". The higher the ratio of alcohol to weed is, the greater the potential for THC to be drawn out is. And since all that extra grain alcohol isn't appetizing to anybody but mental patients,I always evaporate off the excess. 

*How do I make it?* 

If you want to make a marijuana tincture, you should use one whole bottle of everclear (a fifth) and at least an eighth of buds, but no more than a half ounce or you will be wasting weed. 

(ixnay007) You need to use PGA (pure grain alcohol) because the more water present in your alcohol, the more nasty stuff ends up in your green dragon like tanins, etc (it'll end up brown). 
Grind the buds up well before mixing them with the alcohol. 
Let the mixture steep (covered) for anywhere from a week to a month. Shake the covered container (I use Tupperware, but the original bottle will work fine) once or twice a day, and remove the cover once a day to prevent any gases from building up. Beware though, if you steep for a month, (and I've known people who steep for longer) chances are the drink is just going to knock you out cold. 
After the mixture has been steeped to your satisfaction, strain out the plant material with cheese cloth (squeeze the cloth to get the remaining liquid out) 
Pour the liquid in a saucepan and heat on LOW heat using either a hot plate or an electrical stove. If you try doing this with a gas stove, you will burn your nuts off. Just continue heating until it has evaporated down to the amount of liquid you want. 

Note: make sure you're doing this on LOW heat, as you don't want to burn yourself by boiling the alcohol. Also be aware that this process is very stinky, and will make your house smell like weed for a couple of hours, unless it is extremely well ventilated. That's why I always do this in my backyard with a hotplate and an extension cord. 

(ixnay007) When you have green dragon that you aren't going to drink, you need to remember to store it in cool very dark places, as alcohol-extracted THC is fairly unstable, and will degrade quickly in light or when exposed to heat. 

You can drink it straight, or mix it. The potency is high, and is similar to eating oil-extracted THC, yet is different at the same time. You'll just have to try it!


----------



## akgrown (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice to know there is another cookbook thread here on RIU. You have some great recipes here man, keep it up, I kind of stopped adding to mine, takes to much product to practice.


----------



## Greather420 (Dec 4, 2010)

akgrown said:


> Nice to know there is another cookbook thread here on RIU. You have some great recipes here man, keep it up, I kind of stopped adding to mine, takes to much product to practice.


That's very true, it DOES take a lot of product; luckily I have strong butter on tap from a delivery service up here. Pretty cheap, too...only $12 for a 4oz stick, which is more than enough for most of my recipes. I do admit, I haven't tried all of these recipes with medicated ingredients, but I have made almost every recipe posted with regular ingredients. If you ever have any ideas/suggestions to improve a recipe you see, or if you have any of your own, please feel free to post them on this thread....I love the feedback and love to hear how other people manipulate recipes to make them medicated!

Just wanted to say sorry to all for not having posted any recipes in a while, I just started working at a new bakery and have been putting in a lot of overtime for the holidays! I am working on a recipe for cinnamon rolls that I will be posting soon, and of course all sorts of holiday treats! Be back with a new recipe soon!


----------



## purplehazin (Dec 4, 2010)

Congrats on the bakery! And sorry for hijacking your thread with the tincture posts


----------



## Greather420 (Dec 4, 2010)

lol...it's all good. I like to think of it as everyone's thread!


----------



## akgrown (Dec 5, 2010)

you should try my puff pastry praline pretzles, pretty tasty.


----------



## akgrown (Dec 5, 2010)

Greather420 said:


> That's very true, it DOES take a lot of product; luckily I have strong butter on tap from a delivery service up here. Pretty cheap, too...only $12 for a 4oz stick, which is more than enough for most of my recipes. I do admit, I haven't tried all of these recipes with medicated ingredients, but I have made almost every recipe posted with regular ingredients. If you ever have any ideas/suggestions to improve a recipe you see, or if you have any of your own, please feel free to post them on this thread....I love the feedback and love to hear how other people manipulate recipes to make them medicated!
> 
> Just wanted to say sorry to all for not having posted any recipes in a while, I just started working at a new bakery and have been putting in a lot of overtime for the holidays! I am working on a recipe for cinnamon rolls that I will be posting soon, and of course all sorts of holiday treats! Be back with a new recipe soon!


I also would use a Korjinte or Saigon Cinnamon as they have a way of masking the ganja flavor better than common cinnamon.


----------



## Greather420 (Dec 5, 2010)

Were you peeking in my spice cabinet? lol....I agree, I always use saigon cinnamon...good stuff!


----------



## Greather420 (Dec 7, 2010)

Okay, new recipe time!! This is going to be another recipe that can be used for a LOT of things, so first, the recipe for Medicated French Brioche Dough.....then, recipes for a few different treats you can make with it! (Cinnamon rolls, French toast, Brioche loaves....)

*Ingredients*



1 Tablespoon active dry yeast 
1/3 Cup warm water (110 degrees F) 
3 1/2 Cups all-purpose flour 
1 Tablespoon white sugar 
1 teaspoon salt 
1-2 Tablespoons citrus zest (orange, lemon, lime...)
4 eggs 
2/3 Cup butter, softened
1/3 Cup cannabutter, softened
 *Directions*



In a small bowl, dissolve the yeast in warm water. Let it stand for about 10 minutes, until creamy looking. In the meantime, stir together the flour, sugar, salt, and citrus zest. Make a well in center of the bowl and mix in the eggs and yeast mixture. Beat well until the dough has pulled together, then turn it out onto a lightly floured surface and knead until smooth; about 8 minutes. Flatten the dough and spread it with one third of the butter. Knead this well until mixed in. Flatten again, and spread with the cannabutter, kneading well to mix in. Repeat this process one last time to incorporate the remaining butter. 


**Allow the dough to rest for a few minutes between additions of butter. This could take up to 20 minutes or so, but will make things MUCH easier.


****Don't be afraid to add more flour as you are kneading the dough. You DON'T want the dough to stick to the board, so add thin layers of flour if you notice it sticking, and keep adding every time you notice it has all been picked up by the dough. Eventually, the dough will become smooth instead of sticky!


Next, lightly oil a large bowl. Place the dough in the bowl and turn to coat with oil. Cover with a damp cloth and let rise in a warm place until doubled in volume, about 1 hour. Deflate the dough (in other words, punch/push/slap it to make all the extra air come out!), cover and refrigerate until completely cool; about 30 minutes. At this point, the dough can be left in the refrigerator for up to eight hours...actually, the longer you leave it, the easier it is to work with. I usually leave it in overnight and use it the next day.
 Okay, VERY soon I will be posting a recipe for Medicated Cinnamon Rolls using this dough....so check back soon if you're interested. ENJOY!


----------



## Greather420 (Dec 7, 2010)

Okay, now it's time for CINNAMON ROLLS!!!! I love these things, and made into a medicated treat, they are even better! You will be using the brioche dough from the recipe above, so the amount of cannabutter you use for this recipe is up to you. If you like huge rolls, I would recommend using only half cannabutter or just regular butter all together.

*Ingredients*

1 batch of Medicated Brioche Dough
1/4 C butter - cannabutter, as explained above
1/2 C brown sugar, tightly packed
1-2 teaspoons cinnamon (I recommend a higher-grade cinnamon, like saigon)
1/4 C FINELY chopped walnuts or pecans (if desired)

*Directions*

Remove Medicated Brioche Dough from the refrigerator and place on floured board. Knead dough slightly until it softens a bit and isn't sticky. Roll out dough, trying to keep as rectangular as possible. Dough might "argue" with you a bit....springing and shrinking back after you roll it, but with a bit of patience it will become more agreeable! Roll dough to about 1/4" thick. Brush melted butter over the top of dough, making sure not to leave any dry spots. Mix together brown sugar and cinnamon and spread evenly across top of the dough, leaving a 1/4"-1/2" strip at the bottom clean. You only need a THIN layer of the sugar mixture, too much will be too much of a mess! I like to spread it on then wipe any excess off and save it for later. Once dough is evenly coated, sprinkle nuts (if using) evenly across the sugar mixture. Now, this next step is something I am confident ANY stoner/medical patient will be able to do with ease! Starting at the top of the long side (lengthwise), start to roll the dough down. The tighter the better; too loose and the rolls will fall apart when you cut them. If your dough is uneven, pull the short ends gently while rolling to keep each layer even. When you get to the end, brush the plain part of the dough with more butter or an egg wash, then pinch closed to form a seal. 
If your ends are pointy/uneven, cut them to make everything even. The end pieces can be added to the bottom of one of the slices or baked separately. Once rolled, cut into slices of your desired size. Keep in mind that the dough will double in size before you bake it, so I wouldn't recommend making them more than an inch thick. Place each roll in a muffin/cupcake liner and on a baking sheet. Place in a warm spot and allow to rise for about an hour, until rolls have "popped"; basically doubled in size. Bake at 400 degreesF for 10-15 minutes, until golden brown. 

Now, you will need the icing. 

3 Tablespoons butter
3 Tablespoons cannabutter
3 C powdered sugar
1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla (or almond) extract
2 Tablespoons milk

Mix all ingredients together until smooth. Drop a GENEROUS spoonful of icing onto the top of each cinnamon roll. Allow icing to melt over the roll....if it isn't melting well, spread lightly to coat the top. Allow to cool as long as necessary and eat!
I will warn you, this recipe is EXTREMELY strong. If you used cannabutter in every part of this recipe, start by eating 1/4 of your roll (maybe 1/2), then eating more after an hour or so if needed. Oh, and garnish the top with finely chopped nuts if you want, should be delicious!

I'll be posting a bear claw recipe shortly, using the same brioche dough. 
ENJOY!


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 7, 2010)

this is amazing i love cinnamon rolls


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 8, 2010)

motorboater said:


> yes, vaped bud is great for butter. i use 50-60g per 1lb of butter




i use like 60g per stick


----------



## budalushious (Dec 13, 2010)

Man what a great thread. Thank you. I can't wait to make the pie...........
peace B


----------



## Greather420 (Dec 14, 2010)

budalushious said:


> Man what a great thread. Thank you. I can't wait to make the pie...........
> peace B


Why thank you! Always nice to hear people are excited to try my recipes....let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Greather420 (Dec 14, 2010)

Now, I know I promised to give a recipe for bear claws using the brioche dough, but after experimentation here, it isn't quite the right dough for bear claws. I WILL be posting a recipe for my simple version of bear claws ( I call them bear "paws" ) using a roll of pre-made crescent dough, but for now, I would like to tell you how to make the BEST french toast ever! It is exactly the same as the cinnamon roll recipe above, only you bake it in a loaf instead of cutting it into rolls.

*Ingredients*

1 recipe of medicated brioche dough
1 recipe of cinnamon roll filling (listed in my last recipe)
Cooking Spray

*Directions*

Allow dough to soften slightly. On a floured board, roll out dough into a rectangle. You want this dough to be long, and only about 12" wide, because you don't want too many layers when you roll it. Mix the filling and spread it evenly over the top of the dough, removing any excess. Sprinkle evenly with nuts and roll as tightly as possible. Use melted butter or an egg wash (1 egg + 2-3 Tablespoons water) to seal the bottom. Take a bread pan and cut the roll to fit inside the pan. Spray the CRAP out of the bottom of the pan, and put a piece of parchment or wax paper on the bottom, then spray again. Place the loaf into the pan and press it down to fill the pan. Spray again over the top. This bread is EXTREMELY sticky and even if it seems like a lot of spray, it will make life easier when it is done! Place your loaf in a warm place and allow to rise until it has doubled in size. You will see bubbles start to form when it is ready. Bake at 350 degreesF for about 15-20 minutes, or until nice and browned on top. Allow to cool COMPLETELY before taking bread from the pan. When ready to make your french toast, slice the bread into desired sizes and make the batter.

*Ingredients*

2 eggs
1/4 C Granulated Sugar
1-2 Tablespoons cinnamon
2 Tablespoons brown sugar

*Directions*

Mix all ingredients together in a wide mouthed bowl. Heat up your pan/skillet and add a little butter. Dip your slices of cinnamon bread into the batter on both sides; allow excess to drip back into the bowl. Cook bread in the pan until crispy. Flip the bread, and sprinkle the cooked side with a pinch of brown sugar. When the other side is done, flip the bread one more time, let it sit for a short time (30 seconds or so) then remove from the pan. The final flip cooks the brown sugar you sprinkled on top and gives your french toast a DELICIOUS sugary glaze on the top. I swear this will be the BEST (and strongest!) french toast you've ever had!

*After you make one or two slices, you might want to add a bit more cinnamon to the batter. It floats on top and will soak into the first couple slices, then be gone!

**If you have any of your roll left over after making the loaf, you can either make a second loaf (if there is enough), or you can cut the remaining dough into cinnamon rolls and bake them off according to my recipe above. Just don't throw it away! Waste not, want not!

As always, let me know of any questions/comments you may have. ENJOY!


----------



## Greather420 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey all....just wanted to apologize for not posting anything this past few months! Got some new ideas, so keep posted, I will be posting more recipes soon!


----------



## purplehazin (Feb 5, 2011)

Got a notification your thread was bumped and got all excited hehe 

Somehow I missed that french toast recipe, will have to be all over that tomorrow or next weekend.


----------



## purplehazin (Feb 12, 2011)

Nom nom nom very good... I feel that the french toast batter could be improved but overall EXCELLENT


----------



## upthearsenal (Feb 12, 2011)

purplehazin said:


> Nom nom nom very good... I feel that the french toast batter could be improved but overall EXCELLENT
> 
> View attachment 1437215
> View attachment 1437216


Wow, I wish I was having that for breakfast.


----------



## Greather420 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey purple, that looks good! I love the fact that you tried AND documented it! Sorry about the batter....the problem with a lot of my recipes is when I cook, I don't really measure anything. Then, when I find something good, I try to guess at the amounts I add. So you should always feel free to add things as needed.
I tried making some french toast this morning, just to see how I can improve on the taste. I added a bit more sugar and even a couple drops of vanilla extract. Made a BIG difference in the flavor....so, that would be my recommendation!

I'm working out a recipe for something we sell in my bakery (can't use their recipe, of course, but mine will be better! lol). So stay tuned for my Oreo Stuffed Medi-brownies!


----------



## purplehazin (Feb 12, 2011)

I actually did add some vanilla and 1 cup milk to the batter for the second loaf and it was much better. I really liked doing the brown sugar glaze, that's a new trick I had never seen . I also cut the glaze recipe in half for the french toast, which I think was perfect (I don't like sickly sweet desserts, especially for breakfast (regular cinnamon rolls)). The end french toast was a great breakfast and also satisfied the sweet tooth; very filling!

Stoked for the Oreo brownies, you might give me a heart attack


----------



## Treefarm (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello, I like to cook with Medical Marijuana, I have patients that I like to keep pain free. I have tried the cookies and brownies and now I would like to try the dentures. Do you have any help for these? Thanks for the help. Michael


----------



## Greather420 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey Treefarm....do you mean tinctures? Because I have read up on those and can probably help you find a good way to make them.


----------



## Greather420 (Feb 15, 2011)

Okay, here's my next recipe....a little late, but it's a good one, and aren't good things worth waiting for sometimes? lol
Here is the first part of the oreo stuffed brownies...the Brownies!

*Ingredients*

4 large eggs
1 C white sugar
1 C brown sugar
8 Oz melted cannabutter
1 ¼ C cocoa
2 teaspoons almond extract (or vanilla if you don't like/have almond)
½ C flour
½ teaspoon salt
*
Directions*

Preheat your oven to 300 degrees F. Melt some regular butter and grease an 8in square pan. Add a Tablespoon or so of flour to the pan and shake it around, coating the butter in the pan. (You have now successfully floured your pan!)

**If you have a mixer, you can do the mixing with the whisk attachment...saves time!**

Beat the eggs with a whisk (or medium speed in a mixer) until light and fluffy. Sift your sugars into the egs and whip together. Add the Cannabutter, cocoa, vanilla, flour, and salt. Mix ONLY UNTIL INCORPORATED! Don't overmix, brownies don't like to be worked too hard...lol! 

Pour the batter into the pan and bake for 45 minutes. Use a toothpick to check for doneness...insert a toothpick into the center of the pan and make sure it comes out clean.

These brownies are good on their own, but they will be awesome as stuffed brownies! I will be posting a recipe for oreo buttercream shortly and tell you all how to make them. Soon, promise!!


----------



## Greather420 (Feb 15, 2011)

See, told you it would be soon! Here is the recipe for oreo buttercream. I'm going to get high then post how to put it all together! Enjoy!

*Ingredients*

3 C confectioners sugar
¾ C butter
¼ C cannabutter
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1  2 Tablespoons thc cream (or regular whipping/heavy cream)
5-10 oreo cookies

*Directions*

You will need to use a mixer with a whisk attachment for this recipe. Well, you CAN do it by hand, but you will be VERY tired and in need of "medication" when you are done!

Soften (don't melt) the butter and mix with the butter on low speed until well blended. Increase the speed to medium and whip for about 3 minutes.

Add the vanilla and the cream and whip on medium for 1 minute. Add more cream if needed to make it a spreadable consistency.

Switch to the paddle attachment on the mixer, or do this next part by hand. Crumble the oreos one at a time into the frosting while mixing. You want to get a good mix of different-size chunks. When the buttercream looks cookie-y enough, stop adding cookies.


----------



## purplehazin (Feb 19, 2011)

Yum! I'll have to try this soon


----------



## Derple (Feb 20, 2011)

i dont really know how to make anything, so could someone please teach me how to make cannabutter/oil (if possible IM me


----------



## purplehazin (Feb 20, 2011)

There are tons of threads here on how to make cannabutter... just need to look around a bit 

https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/


----------



## Greather420 (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice, thanks for the link....I know I posted a way to make it and refine it, but there are SO MANY DIFFERENT WAYS to do it! I'm sure some work better than others, but always good to try new ways! I still take the lazy way out and buy my butter from our local delivery service, but it's some damn good butter....couldn't make anything more potent myself! I swear it's like they make the butter and scrape all the green stuff from the bottom to make their sticks! Here's a pic....






Anywho, wanted to post how to finish the stuffed brownies. Basically, once the brownies have fully cooled, preferably refrigerated overnight, cut them into squares. These things are going to be VERY potent, so I wouldn't cut them TOO big, no more than a 2 inch square, even that's pretty big! Cut each square in half, like you were cutting a cake to make layers. Take a spoonful of the Oreo Buttercream and plop it in the middle, then put the top on. You can make a ganash (recipe below), or if you made some of the medicated fudge from my first page you could use that. Either way, drizzle the top with chocolate and place a little piece of oreo cookie on the top. These things are HEAVEN, trust me!

To make a ganash:

Use equal parts of chocolate and heavy cream. If you have it, you can use medicated cream and just make sure you're sitting down when you eat these things!
For a small batch of ganash, I would recommend 6 ounces of cream and 6 ounces of chocolate chips. I prefer using milk or semi-sweet chocolate, but use dark if you want something really rich. Heat the cream to boiling, then pour into a bowl over the chocolate. Stir with a spatula until all the chocolate is melted and the mixture is smooth and creamy. You can refrigerate the ganash for an hour or so and it will set up nice and thick; if it gets too thick just warm it in the microwave. 
You can use ganash as a filling for cakes, even as a frosting when it's the right consistency. You can even use it to make truffles and other candy, which I will post a recipe for in a little bit. Until then, enjoy....if you were going to try any recipe from this thread, I would HIGHLY recommend this one!!!


----------



## Greather420 (Feb 22, 2011)

Derple said:


> i dont really know how to make anything, so could someone please teach me how to make cannabutter/oil (if possible IM me


This comment made me think about it....I have a lot of recipes posted but they are all random. So I am going to make a list of which recipes/methods can be found on which pages. I'll try to remember to do this every once in a while!

Pg. 1:
Medicated Hot Fudge
Cannabutter Graham Cracker Crust

Pg. 2:
THC Cream
Medicated Whipped Cream
Ice Cream Pie 
Medicated English Toffee
Cannabutter

Pg. 3:
Marijuana Ghee (clarified butter)
Pizza
Candy Apples/Caramel Chews

Pg. 4:
THC Ice Cream
Stuffing
Medicated Mashed Potatoes

Pg. 5:
THC Cooking Oil
Stuffed Sweet Potatoes

Pg. 6:
How to Refine your Cannabutter
THC Turkey

Pg. 9: 
Tinctures

Pg. 10
Medicated Brioche
French Toast 
THC Cinnamon Rolls

Pg. 11:
Brownies
Oreo Buttercream

Pg. 12:
Chocolate Ganash
Stuffed Brownies (finished)

*And of course, more to come!!


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 22, 2011)

Greather420 said:


> Now, you will need the icing.
> 
> 3 Tablespoons butter
> 3 Tablespoons cannabutter
> ...


Love cinnamon rolls. Here's an alternative cream cheese icing (yumm)



2 1/2 ounces, cream cheese softened, approximately 1/4 cup
3 tablespoons milk
5 1/2 ounces powdered sugar, approximately 1 1/2 cups
whisking the cream cheese in the bowl of a mixer until creamy. Add the milk and whisk until combined. Sift in the powdered sugar, and whisk until smooth. Spread over the rolls and serve immediately


----------



## Silosaibin (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh yeah, I look forward to more recipes as a cannabutter user. Im a champ i use shake to make my butter and i spread it on toast or other toasted breads. I tried brownies and they came out hard as hell. I also made some mac and cheese with the butter. 1 cup shredded cheese of your choice, id say a little less than 1/4 cup of milk and 3 tablespoons of butter. heat on low till blended well. if too runny add a little cheese. mix with cooked noodles. salt and pepper to taste and cheesy awesomeness.


----------



## Greather420 (Mar 10, 2011)

hey Mindphuk, thanks for the cream cheese icing recipe...we use a cream cheese icing in the bakery and it's AWESOME for cinnamon rolls! If you wanted to make that a medicated recipe, you could substitute the 3 Tablespoons of milk with medicated cream....that would be yummy and not too potent to use with already medicated cinnamon rolls.

Got some new recipes in mind; I'll be posting again soon!


----------



## Greather420 (Mar 10, 2011)

oh yeah, thank you for the mac n cheese recipe, Silosaibin! I have made medicated mac n cheese before, but I have to admit all I do is add cannabutter to a box of kraft! lol....homemade is MUCH better! The only thing I would suggest is try adding a little garlic powder to it; makes the budder flavor less intense and tastes really good. 
Thanks again for the idea, gonna try it this weekend!


----------



## Greather420 (May 9, 2011)

Well, it's been a WHILE, but I was just sitting here thinking about some potatoes I made a while back and I thought I would share the recipe with you guys. This is a great recipe for anyone who wants a treat that has great flavor and isn't too potent. I made this originally for some friends for breakfast (GREAT hangover food!). Give it a try!

Cajun Fiya Potatoes

5-6 medium russet potatoes (or any type you like!)
2T olive oil (or cannaoil, if you have it!)
2T cannabutter
Seasoning Salt to taste

*1-2 tsp of the following spices, to taste:
cayenne pepper
thyme
black pepper
onion powder
garlic powder
parsley
salt

*Directions*

Wash potatoes and cut into 1" cubes. Sprinkle with seasoning salt and place on a microwave safe plate. Microwave for 2-3 minutes, until potatoes are almost fully cooked. This is the way I do it for a quick breakfast. If you don't mind taking the time, you can skip this step by all means! 
Melt the butter in a large skillet and add the oil. The oil keeps the butter from burning and allows you to get a high heat to make the taters crispy. Once the oil is hot add the potatoes. Mix all the spices together and sprinkle on top of the potatoes. When you notice a bit of color, stir the taters and add more spice mixture. Keep stirring and adding spice until you have a nice golden brown outside. I would taste the taters halfway through to check the seasoning; once it has enough just stop adding it. As long as you stir every few minutes they shouldn't burn, and you can let them get nice and crispy.

These are good to have with breakfast. It gives you a nice buzz that lasts for a little while, and like I said, GREAT for hangovers! If you use cannaoil and cannabutter together it will be much stronger, of course, so keep that in mind if you have both!

If you make this with eggs, try putting a little thyme in your eggs along with salt and pepper. Gives them a bit of a savory flavor which goes great with the potatoes. 

ENJOY!


----------



## purplehazin (May 9, 2011)

Oh man these sounds really good... and good idea with the thyme + eggs. Going to have to try this one soon. Thanks again!


----------



## Greather420 (May 9, 2011)

yeah, I always add some when I make savory foods with my breakfast, like if you're gonna have steak and eggs....yum!


----------



## Greather420 (May 11, 2011)

So I was just making some treats for Mother's Day and I ended up making angel food cake with a chocolate and a lemon icing (I put a strawberry topping on too but that's beside the point!). I was just thinking how good the icing was and thought if you wanted a cake with an extra "kick" you could make it with medicated icing! So here is my recipe for medicated icing!

**CHOCOLATE* Ingredients*

1/2 C Butter (1/4 cannabutter, 1/4 regular, or all cannabutter if you dare!)
3 C Powdered Sugar 
2/3 C Cocoa Powder
1/3 C Milk
1 tsp. Vanilla Extract

**LEMON* Ingredients*

1/2 C Butter (mixed cannabutter/butter as you see fit)
3 C Powdered Sugar
1/3 C Lemon Juice

*Directions*

Soften butter and add powdered sugar. If making the chocolate icing, add cocoa powder to powdered sugar before mixing into butter. Sift the sugar into the butter for a smoother mix (if mixing by hand). Add milk or lemon juice a Tablespoon at a time, until icing reaches desired consistency. Add vanilla if making the chocolate icing. Whip until light and fluffy. 
If you notice the icing is too runny, add more powdered sugar. If it is too thick, add more liquid. When I am going to use this icing to fill a cake, I usually add less liquid to make it nice and thick. 

I'll be adding a recipe for chocolate cake later on. So that way, those of us that like to go all out can have a fully medicated dessert! Until then, Enjoy!


----------



## brooklyn718 (May 18, 2011)

just wondering if ganja pizza is possible? w/ cannabutter garlic bread? ooh so tank pleez send reply!!


----------



## brooklyn718 (May 18, 2011)

dank* sry had to correct myself


----------



## Greather420 (May 18, 2011)

brooklyn718 said:


> just wondering if ganja pizza is possible? w/ cannabutter garlic bread? ooh so tank pleez send reply!!


Yeah, I have a recipe for Pizza dough on page 3 of this thread. It involves making clarified cannabutter, and I have a recipe for that on the same page. As far as garlic bread, I haven't put a recipe for that yet but it's a good idea!

*Ingredients*

1 loaf French bread, cut in half lengthways
1/4 C Cannabutter
2 Tbsp finely minced garlic
2 tsp Italian Seasoning
1 tsp Salt
Olive Oil (for brushing)

*Directions*

Set your oven to broil. Brush the bottom of both halves of bread with olive oil and set under broiler for 2-4 minutes, until crispy on bottom. Mix the cannabutter, garlic, and spices until smooth. Remove the bread from the oven and GENEROUSLY spread the butter mixture on top. You want a nice, thick layer on the bread. Reduce the heat of the oven to about 400 and bake bread for about 5-10 minutes, or until desired crispiness!

If you want to, you can add parmesan cheese to the top. It will get nice and crunchy and taste very good. You can also make the garlic cannabutter and use it on slices of bread for a smaller-scale garlic toast. Just make sure you watch the bread in the oven because I'm not 100% sure on the times (I never really time much, just watch it!). So, ENJOY!

Oh, and by the way....on page 12 there is a summary of all the recipes I have posted thus far, so check it out!


----------



## Deltsy85 (May 24, 2011)

medibles gotta be the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Greather420 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey all....sorry I haven't posted any recipes lately but things have been pretty hectic. Anyways, getting ready to make a batch of hash butter for the first time.....I'm going to use the same process as making cannabutter but after I melt the butter I will add a gram or two of bho, and it should make something wicked! Gonna get the oil made soon, and then the butter, THEN I will post new recipes made with the butter. One thing I am trying to focus on now is making edibles that don't require cooking once the butter is added....like frostings and candy fillings, because a friend brought up a good point about high heat (like during baking) degrading the thc. I get the feeling I can make MUCH stronger edibles if I make regular brownies and then frost or glaze them with cannabis-infused goodies.....any thoughts? 
Either way, be on the lookout for the results when I get them posted!


----------



## TrichomeTrent (Jul 18, 2011)

Greather420 said:


> Hey all....sorry I haven't posted any recipes lately but things have been pretty hectic. Anyways, getting ready to make a batch of hash butter for the first time.....I'm going to use the same process as making cannabutter but after I melt the butter I will add a gram or two of bho, and it should make something wicked! Gonna get the oil made soon, and then the butter, THEN I will post new recipes made with the butter. One thing I am trying to focus on now is making edibles that don't require cooking once the butter is added....like frostings and candy fillings, because a friend brought up a good point about high heat (like during baking) degrading the thc. I get the feeling I can make MUCH stronger edibles if I make regular brownies and then frost or glaze them with cannabis-infused goodies.....any thoughts?
> Either way, be on the lookout for the results when I get them posted!


First off, thank you the amazing thread. I have crohns and edibles are my preferred ingestion as it puts the medicine right where i need it most, and this thread is nothing short of amazing 
Making butter/oils with concentrates is an amazing way to go in my opinion. The flavor is drastically reduced and if your concentrates are tested you can actually gauge the cannabinoid levels pretty well


----------



## Diabolique2 (Jul 21, 2011)

How about the Ice Cream? have you medicated it before?


----------



## Greather420 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, I have a recipe for it on this thread. If you look on page 12 there is a list of all the recipes and methods I have posted so far, including a method for making THC Cream you can use to make ice cream. Check it out!


----------



## purplehazin (Jul 21, 2011)

Hash I find to be the best for making edibles... much less plant taste


----------



## homer265 (Jul 26, 2011)

This sounds so good, I can't wait to try it. +rep for all the great recipes. Anyone use a slow cooker to make the butter?


----------



## Greather420 (Jul 26, 2011)

homer265, I have to thank you for liking my toffee recipe! It made me take another look at the recipe and now I have an idea to make it stronger  I mentioned before that edibles can be stronger if you don't heat the butter too much when making them, which is why I like the idea of frostings and things like that. But this recipe can be made somewhat the same way, without overheating the butter TOO much, if you just make a simple change......

INSTEAD of adding the butter and cooking it with the sugar and water, set it aside and cook the sugar FIRST. Once it reaches the right temp, remove it from the heat. Add the butter with the vanilla and nuts and salt, and stir slightly. The mixture will be so hot it will melt instantly. Follow the rest of the recipe as it says and you should have some SUPER POTENT toffee! This is one of the things I will be making with my hash butter.....just ordered some 'tane today and have a big bowl of trim leaves waiting.....I'll keep ya updated!




Greather420 said:


> Okay, for you candy fanatics....here is my recipe for Medicated English Toffee.....yum!
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 
> ...


**just a side note...the butter would be reaching upwards of 300 degrees if cooked the original way. When adding it after, the mixture is closer to 200 degrees (it cools quickly)....hence, less THC degradation!


----------

